# Questions on Hyatt points system and II



## pt181 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello Hyatt experts,

First of all, thanks to all for the great info you've provided online, especially Kal's site.  I've been watching Hyatt Sunset Harbor resales for a while and have seen some very attractive prices lately - maybe it's time to jump in.  

We expect to stay at HSH once every other year then use the remaining points for trading through II.  On the year we do stay at HSH, we'd probably only use a 1BR so are looking primarily for lock-offs so we could deposit the extra points with II as well.

Since we plan to actually stay at HSH half the time, we would like a non-hurricane-season lock-off week.  Of course a gold week or higher is preferable both points-wise and better value of maintenance fees but right now we're tempted to just go for a low price.  

We'll want to trade into California, HI and Tahoe and possibly Maui, if/when that happens.  I like to use frequent flier miles if possible so need to plan far in advance (11 months).  We'd possibly take advantage of partial weeks at the Hyatt's.

My questions are mostly around how many years of Hyatt points can be accumulated in II (2 years?) and how far in advance we can reserve a week through II.  

Also, if we owned a HSH lock-off week, from what I've read, we would be assured to get our week/unit each year unless we told them we didn't want it within 6 months of our checkin, correct?  What we'd really like to do is be assured of that we could use the 1BR portion for that exact week and unit and deposit the points for the studio into II.

All insight and advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## JoePa (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Heidi,

Yes, you are correct.  You will get your exact unit & week during HRPP which ends 6 mos. prior to your owned week.  If you do buy at HSH with the intent of using your unit, I would avoid buying anything on the 1st floor.  First floor units have very limited views.  The higher floors get the water view and you can watch the cruise ships docking in the AM while sitting on the balcony with your coffee.  WOW, Why can't we be there now???   

Regarding depositing left over pts. with II.  If that's your plan, just remember if you book the 1BR at HSH, even with a 2200 pt. week, you will only have enough points for a studio with II since a 1BR with II is 870 points.   

Happy hunting,

Joe


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 10, 2009)

pt181 said:


> Also, if we owned a HSH lock-off week, from what I've read, we would be assured to get our week/unit each year unless we told them we didn't want it within 6 months of our checkin, correct?



Actually, it's just the opposite. 
If you do nothing, your week converts to points at the 6 month mark. You have to reserve the week you own prior to the 6 month mark (while you are still in HRPP). At that time, you can easily reserve the 1-br side and release the studio side if you wish.

As for II, you can extend your points for 2 years by depositing them in EEE (extended external exchange) thereby giving you a total of 3 years to use a years points in II. You can use points that are in HRPP or CUP in II at any time, but if you want to put them in EEE you have to do it by 4 months prior to week you own.


----------



## bdh (Apr 10, 2009)

pt181 said:


> We expect to stay at HSH once every other year then use the remaining points for trading through II.  On the year we do stay at HSH, we'd probably only use a 1BR so are looking primarily for lock-offs so we could deposit the extra points with II as well.



Not sure if you are aware that not all units at HSH are lockoffs.  And in order to stay in your owned week and unit as a 1 bedroom, you would need to buy a lockoff unit. 

With that in mind and to expand on JoePa's comments, the building 5 lock off units are 524, 534, 521 and 531.  524 & 534 look out over the HSH pool and the Harbor - 521 & 531 are at the Westin end of building 5 and look out over the Harbor.  I did not list 511 and 514 as those are 1st floor lock offs.  Building 3 does not have any lock off units.  Lets us know if you need the building 1, 2 or 4 lock off numbers.


----------



## pt181 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just the type of info I need - thanks!  bdh, bldg 5 looks perfect (special thanks to Kal for posting the room layouts).  524/534 may be the best of both worlds overlooking the pool and harbor but I think I prefer 521/531 to get the full harbor view.  Yes, I'd like to know which are lock-offs - I've been guessing based on the room diagrams - for bldg 1 & 2, I assume end units are lock-offs and the center units are not.  I was less interested in bldg 4 because it looks like the view of the harbor is restricted.

I was just searching the net for some room numbers and found week 49 in unit 531 - not too bad a time of year.  Asking price is $15K which is probably high.  We're not quite ready to jump in yet but... would $10K be too low to offer?  I feel like I'm taking advantage but - such is the economy now.  There's another couple around mid-April, week 15 or 16 asking $25K - but not lock-offs.  

Pushing the Hyatt flexibility a bit more, if we own a 2BR lock-off, could we reserve the 1BR portion for the 4-day mid-week and still be assured of our unit?  With that, we could accumulate enough points to do a nice exchange every other year.  I still have plenty of reading to do on HRPP/CUP/EEE - back to TUG and Kal's site.

Thanks so much all,
Heidi


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 10, 2009)

pt181 said:


> Pushing the Hyatt flexibility a bit more, if we own a 2BR lock-off, could we reserve the 1BR portion for the 4-day mid-week and still be assured of our unit?



Yes. When you are in the HRPP, you can reserve any portion(s) of the week you own. 2br, 1br, studio, 7 day, 4 day, 3 day, 2 day.


----------



## bdh (Apr 10, 2009)

pt181 said:


> Yes, I'd like to know which are lock-offs - I've been guessing based on the room diagrams - for bldg 1 & 2, I assume end units are lock-offs and the center units are not.  I was less interested in bldg 4 because it looks like the view of the harbor is restricted.



Correctomundo - the center units in bldg 1 (112/132 & 113/133) and the center units in bldg 2 (212/232 & 213/233) are townhouses and do not lock off - bldg 4 isn't bad, but most would take bldg 1 & 2 over it.  



pt181 said:


> I was just searching the net for some room numbers and found week 49 in unit 531 - not too bad a time of year.  Asking price is $15K which is probably high.  We're not quite ready to jump in yet but... would $10K be too low to offer?  I feel like I'm taking advantage but - such is the economy now.  There's another couple around mid-April, week 15 or 16 asking $25K - but not lock-offs.



At 1300 points, you can't get a lower point value week at HSH than week 49, and that will really limit your HVC and II use - I'd pass on that at 6K.  There are two givens: 1. the most flexibility (HVC and II) will be a 1880 to 2200 point week. 2. HSH weeks carry a premium price.  I'd just continue to search till you find what you want at a price that you can afford/justify.   



pt181 said:


> Pushing the Hyatt flexibility a bit more, if we own a 2BR lock-off, could we reserve the 1BR portion for the 4-day mid-week and still be assured of our unit?  With that, we could accumulate enough points to do a nice exchange every other year.



The points required for a 4 day mid-week stay is great value - with a 1880 pt HVC week, you could book a 4 night 1 bd Diamond at HSH for 580 pts and still have 1300 pts left to do an II 2 br red week exchange every year.  

If I can figure out how to get some HSH photos under the TUG size limit, I'll post some 524 and 531 photos.


----------



## pt181 (Apr 11, 2009)

bdh said:


> If I can figure out how to get some HSH photos under the TUG size limit, I'll post some 524 and 531 photos.



bdh,  Thanks, that would be great!  I'm torn between going for points and picking a fall week; we actually like to go to FL in Nov to early Dec.  We could do 4 days in HSH then travel to our DVC for a few days for the WDW holiday decorations.  

As I look at other Hyatt options, I see the great advantage to getting the points I need right up front.  If it's as easy as I've read on these boards to successfully trade for what you want, then I'll get hooked on that.  Between private trades using Disney and using SFX for our Oregon ts, we're now spoiled - sounds like it just a step up to even better with Hyatt.  Thanks again.


----------



## bdh (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the harbor view from the balcony of 524.  The TUG system would only let me upload one photo - send me a pm with your email and I'll email the others to you.


----------

